# Dodo juice waxes



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it true that their different varieties of wax will achieve the same results on any coloured car and they only change the colours for marketing purposes?

I don't know why but I am itching to buy a pot! I don't really need one as I've got a new pot of Autoglym HD Wax that I have only used once and a pot of nattys blue that I've only used twice but like I say I really really want one! Lol

My car is Ford imperial blue so if the waxes are actually different to suite colour then I suppose blue velvet would be the one to go for but I got my eye on the pot of hard candy simply because it's a funky colour and apparently smells nice too!  Lol


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

There was a thread a while back showing the differences between them after multiple layers. Not really noticeable to the naked eye, but with a bit of playing around on photoshop you could see the difference. 

I'm sure someone posted a link to the thread just a week or so ago...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've used blue velvet on cars that aren't blue and it's worked fine tbh. I know loads f people who go against the rules and it works

As you say, marketing is a big part


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

millns84 said:


> There was a thread a while back showing the differences between them after multiple layers. Not really noticeable to the naked eye, but with a bit of playing around on photoshop you could see the difference.
> 
> I'm sure someone posted a link to the thread just a week or so ago...


Is it the red panel on Dodos website? If so I have just seen it


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Even the boys at Dodo say you can use any of their waxes with any color. 
With that being said, I still like the look of BV, and still prefer it on blue or light gray cars


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I will be using SRP and/or Poorboys Black Hole before the wax so I suppose the glaze would give the depth side of the finish, I know it will affect the durability of the wax but the car gets done probably more often then it needs to be lol


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> Even the boys at Dodo say you can use any of their waxes with any color.
> With that being said, I still like the look of BV, and still prefer it on blue or light gray cars


Should I forget the hard candy and just get the blue velvet? as it is the one that's dedicated to blue cars lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you want hard candy then buy it tbh


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I have tried a few of the coloured ones but since discovering supernatural hybrid have used nothing else.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

They are all good, cheap and easy to use especially the 30ml pots. Ive probably used them all at one point or another but tend to use purple haze and rainforest rub most of the time.

You will see the difference in colour charge from multiple layers, say 3+. If you want it, just buy it and test it for yourself. At £6 it hardly going to break the bank or buy the straight 8 pack which contains all core 8 waxes. They are some of the best waxes I have personally tried.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What I noticed in DJ waxes is all these waxes ( RF , SN , SNH , PH ) gives extra clarity and reflectivity semi sealnt look with touch of carnuba look .


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> They are all good, cheap and easy to use especially the 30ml pots. Ive probably used them all at one point or another but tend to use purple haze and rainforest rub most of the time.
> 
> You will see the difference in colour charge from multiple layers, say 3+. If you want it, just buy it and test it for yourself. At £6 it hardly going to break the bank or buy the straight 8 pack which contains all core 8 waxes. They are some of the best waxes I have personally tried.


I was going to jump straight into the deep end and buy a full sized pot lol last night I ordered 2 panel pots instead. I'll see how I get on with these and then I might like you say buy the lot of them


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

I love dodo waxes but i dont know why they never really get mentioned unless people use the phrase "cheap" or "easy" or "currently homeless and looking for cheap easy wax". Snh is very good, i like, purple pro, velvet pro, rainforest rub, hard candy, rubbish boys juiced ed.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

GBT said:


> I love dodo waxes but i dont know why they never really get mentioned unless people use the phrase "cheap" or "easy" or "currently homeless and looking for cheap easy wax". Snh is very good, i like, purple pro, velvet pro, rainforest rub, hard candy, rubbish boys juiced ed.


:lol::lol:

I got these in the post today, as its payday I was thinking of buying a couple more, might try out their soft wax, Rainforest rub??


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

GBT said:


> I love dodo waxes but i dont know why they never really get mentioned unless people use the phrase "cheap" or "easy" or "currently homeless and looking for cheap easy wax". Snh is very good, i like, purple pro, velvet pro, rainforest rub, hard candy, rubbish boys juiced ed.


They were the be all and end all a few years ago but rarely get a mention now.

S/N hybrid is my favourite wax of all time - superb results and a genuine 5 to 6 months protection. I still keep pots of Hard Candy and Rainforest Rub too. :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot of brand have special waxes out nowadays, but a few years back, dodo were the only one with all these special waxes.
Still good waxes, but I have some and know some that giveamazing results and last a good while longer.

The ...pro are all hybrids IIRC. These will give better durability, but you loose some real nuba look


----------



## Jim Wells (May 29, 2013)

millns84 said:


> There was a thread a while back showing the differences between them after multiple layers. Not really noticeable to the naked eye, but with a bit of playing around on photoshop you could see the difference.
> 
> I'm sure someone posted a link to the thread just a week or so ago...


Is this the one you were thinking of?

Jim


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ The colour charging thread above is a good read.

Dodo offer cheap affordable waxes without the fancy packaging and marketing BS. Those tubs will at least do 5 cars each. I prefer BV instead of HC. You should have got one soft wax but those hard waxes will spread much further. Get pics off your results up too.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> ^^ The colour charging thread above is a good read.
> 
> Dodo offer cheap affordable waxes without the fancy packaging and marketing BS. Those tubs will at least do 5 cars each. I prefer BV instead of HC. You should have got one soft wax but those hard waxes will spread much further. Get pics off your results up too.


What soft wax would you recommend? Is there any difference between soft and hard waxes or is it just about application?


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Dodo always hit waxstock, supporting the scene, and they launched bouncers career (i think), with some input from bouncer, i assume, and they done that engel wax for that guy whos son died. I like the way they do business as well as their products. Theres also loads of ltd edition stuff they do to the point where people have HUGE collections of dodo waxes, some of their stuff is really cool. I used hard candy the other day on my mums and it was very easy to use and left a great finish. snh is also grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat (tony tiger - i think) lol. I love the panel pots ability to make detailing accessible to those on a budget, or those wishing to try many different waxes, or those unsure of wether to commit to 2-250ml, try before you buy - sort of. Having said that, most of their core 8 in the larger pots are only 25-30 quid anyway, ridiculous value for money.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Clarkey-88 said:


> What soft wax would you recommend? Is there any difference between soft and hard waxes or is it just about application?


I would suggest the original Rainforest rub wax (soft wax and smells lovely) or purple haze for darker colours (used on my panther black focus for years and had great results). Its just a case of application mate and you will get similar results overall. You will usually use less product with a hard wax and more of a soft wax.


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

They also do the dodo & detailing world official double wax, again, in panel pots if you wish. One is a hard wax for durability, applied first, followed by the soft wax, for looks. Ontop of that, they do the 222 hybrid version of that hard-soft combo wax, quote, "the 222 ‘runout’ edition is the last run of this classic wax and £22 of every pack sold will go to charity." But, this only comes in the full size pots, though having said that you get 2 x 250ml pots, 500ml of good wax for about £60-65.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://forum.dodojuice.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2011


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well today I got out there and did the car, I tried Hard Candy on the wing and Blue Velvet on the door and couldn't tell the difference to be honest, I did only put one coat of wax on though. But I decided to use blue velvet for the rest of the car as it seemed a tad easier to get it onto the applicator, it might have been that I couldn't see it on the pad though as I was using the red AG pads lol. Overall it was a doddle to use and the end result was amazing!! 

Here's a few pics


----------



## C Don Buff (Jan 6, 2013)

Tbh with my experience, If you already have autoglym hd, you have a much better wax than any dodo juice wax. Hd wax is far superior even to dodo juice supernatural(their most expensive). Don't believe in all these different waxes for different colours.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow!! Photo bucket has proper killed those photos! Haha.

AG HD Wax was the first proper wax I had ever used and I was well impressed with it, I will use it again but wanted to try out some different ones as well, also I like the idea of having a few waxes to choose from


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely RS Clarkey and glad you liked the waxes. These mk1s are getting rarer to see now as they're always locked in garages waiting for a sunny day lol. 

Where did you get the front number plate made as it has the smaller size letters? Need one myself.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> Lovely RS Clarkey and glad you liked the waxes. These mk1s are getting rarer to see now as they're always locked in garages waiting for a sunny day lol.
> 
> Where did you get the front number plate made as it has the smaller size letters? Need one myself.


Cheers bud, Haha yea there's a lot of people that lock them away for most of the year! Mine gets used everyday no matter what the weather is like lol is that your S1 in your profile pic? I can't remember the last time I saw one of those on the road, they are really rare now

Got the plate from a stool at a market, I wanted the smaller letters as I thought it would look a little smarter


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Cheers bud, Haha yea there's a lot of people that lock them away for most of the year! Mine gets used everyday no matter what the weather is like lol is that your S1 in your profile pic? I can't remember the last time I saw one of those on the road, they are really rare now
> 
> Got the plate from a stool at a market, I wanted the smaller letters as I thought it would look a little smarter


Damn my nearest market guy wouldn't do them for me. I wish it was my S1, its a mates and only comes out in the dry. Proper mint example but a flipping powerhouse and puts some cars to shame.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> Damn my nearest market guy wouldn't do them for me. I wish it was my S1, its a mates and only comes out in the dry. Proper mint example but a flipping powerhouse and puts some cars to shame.


He didn't do them for you?? Did you take you're log book and drivers licence? I had to. I love the S1 Escort RST's! A lot of people underestimate cars like that and are completely shocked by what they are capable of, if they have been tuned properly lol


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks stunning.

No way HDwax is better then dodo SN IMO...


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

As I only did one coat of Blue Velvet yesterday, could I now do a coat of Hard Candy or doesn't that really work? Lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Clarkey-88 said:


> He didn't do them for you?? Did you take you're log book and drivers licence? I had to. I love the S1 Escort RST's! A lot of people underestimate cars like that and are completely shocked by what they are capable of, if they have been tuned properly lol


No I didn't have my v5, was a while back tbh.



Blackmondie said:


> Looks stunning.
> 
> No way HDwax is better then dodo SN IMO...


Totally agree lol



Clarkey-88 said:


> As I only did one coat of Blue Velvet yesterday, could I now do a coat of Hard Candy or doesn't that really work? Lol


Of course you can. Usually I do two layers to ensure even coverage.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Should I forget the hard candy and just get the blue velvet? as it is the one that's dedicated to blue cars lol


I see you made the right choice----get them both


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In the future if you decided to buy Dodo Juice waxes just go directly to Supernatural wax panel pot you will notice the difference


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

In what way would you all say that the supernatural is better than HD Wax? I'm not really fussed about durability as I'll only get bored no more than 3 weeks later and strip it all off and start again lol


----------



## Mk5 madness (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi 
I'm looking for a bit of advice on applying wax I've been using dodo juice blue velvet pro edition for a while now and I'm starting to think maybe I'm not putting it on it the best possible way.
I usually apply one layer then wait as it says on the tub for for around 10 minutes I usually wait 15 then buff off,it then says you can add another layer after 1-24 hours and I usually wait 1 hour before adding another layer.this is the point where I'm not sure if to leave it close to the 24 hours rather than waiting the 1 hour does this make a difference.
How long do you lot leave it before adding another layer I'm just wanting advice with the dodojuice blue velvet no other brand.
I apply three layers to my car but I'm starting to think applying the next layer in the minimum 1 hour period isn't giving enought time for the previous layer to start to cure so if it's rained through the night and I get up the next morning I usually end up with horrible water spots which makes me think the wax isn't getting time to cure so when it rains the rain is etching the wax I don't know.
Hope someone has some good advice. :wall:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

That Blue Velvet came out amazing on the ford. I have a panel pot and it was the first wax that I ever bought. Still love it on my blue Punto but thinking of taking the SNH plunge for better durability.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Mk5 madness said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for a bit of advice on applying wax I've been using dodo juice blue velvet pro edition for a while now and I'm starting to think maybe I'm not putting it on it the best possible way.
> I usually apply one layer then wait as it says on the tub for for around 10 minutes I usually wait 15 then buff off,it then says you can add another layer after 1-24 hours and I usually wait 1 hour before adding another layer.this is the point where I'm not sure if to leave it close to the 24 hours rather than waiting the 1 hour does this make a difference.
> How long do you lot leave it before adding another layer I'm just wanting advice with the dodojuice blue velvet no other brand.
> ...


Increase your cure time. That is in between layers. Instead of waiting one hour, wait three. Try and top it with some purple haze or a good QD after you let the second layer cure for a few hours. Make sure it's in the sun after the last coat. That should help a bit :thumb:


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I've had great results with Dodo Juice Light Fantastic and Supernatural Hybrid, both on a white car. Both of these waxes have a reputation for performing well with light colours.

I am of the opinion that, whilst the science is pretty skinny as to why such waxes should be colour specific, there is a psychosomatic element at play here, for me at least :thumb:


----------

